# Elektrisches Verschieben eines Anlagenteils



## Matze001 (6 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Überschrift ist nicht mega eindeutig, aber zum Glück kann ich ja hier etwas ausführlicher Tippen.

Folgende Situation steht zur Debatte (Aktuell Brainstorming-Phase)

Ein Anlagenteil mit einem Eigengewicht von ca. 2-4t soll auf einem Schienensystem bis zu 2m bewegt werden.
Da dies körperlich anstrengend ist, und ggf. mehrmals am Tag passiert, wollen wir etwas Ergonomie schaffen und das ganze elektrisch Bewegen.
Dieser Anlagenteil ist so gestaltet, dass er die trennende Schutzeinrichtung ausbildet. Somit überwachen wir über einen Sicherheitsschalter die
korrekte Position vor der Gefahrenstelle. Soweit so gut. Jetzt geht es um die elektrische Bewegung. Diese soll nur manuell, z.B. über einen Zustimmtaster + Richtungsvorwahl ausgeführt werden können, und wird auch entsprechend langsam gestaltet. Die Form des Anlagenteils und seiner Umgebung sorgen bei dieser
Bewegung für Quetschkanten und die Gefahr des "Überfahrens" - diese können nicht mechanisch gemindert werden. Unser Ansatz wäre jetzt wie oben Beschrieben über reduzierte Geschwindigkeit + Zustimmung einen Tippbetrieb zu realisieren, alle Komponenten werden den nötigen PLR erfüllen. Fahren wir damit gut, oder haben wir etwas übersehen?

Mein Kollege hat noch in den Raum geworfen, dass das ganze ja recht entspannt sein könnte, und hat als Vergleich elektrische Hubwagen angeführt. 
(schnelle Bewegung über Freigabe + Fahrtrichtungswahl, und wenn man damit jemanden Anfährt ist das auch nicht mehr lustig).
Ich bin mir aktuell nicht sicher ob wir uns noch in der klassischen Maschinenrichtlinie bewegen, oder ggf. weitere Normen hinzuziehen müssen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Denkanstoß für uns.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 August 2021)

Für mich hat sich jetzt eher die Analogie mit einem Hallenkran aufgedrängt ... da würde das in dieser Form ja auch ausreichen ...

Falls du dir aber sehr unsicher bist kannst du ja in den beiden Fahrtrichtungen einen Bereichscanner (z.B. von Sick) anbauen ... oder ggf. eine Prall-Leiste die auf Anstossen reagiert und dann die Fahrbewegung stoppt.


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2021)

Das war flott  Danke Larry.

Ja der Vergleich mit dem Hallenkran klingt gut. Wobei hier gibt es ja den "Kranführerschein" wo die Person dann weiß was sie tun muss.
Gut bei uns wird geschult. Dann in diesem Fall wird das explizit geschult und dokumentiert. 

Die Überwachung der Fahrtrichtung ist leider nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, aber wir haben in beiden Fahrtrichtungen Not-Halt-Taster die von jemanden der überfahren werden würde betätigt werden können.  Aufgrund der räumlichen Gegebenheiten kann der Bediener aber die Bewegung nur auslösen, wenn er auch den Fahrweg einsieht - somit fährt er damit dann jemand anders recht bewusst an.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Milli2319 (6 August 2021)

Servus,

SLS mit Zustimmtaster klingt schon mal prima. Für die maximal zulässige Verfahrgeschwindigkeit gibts auch Normen, welche hab ich aber gerade nicht im Kopf.
Abhängig vom Produktionsablauf könnte man das Risiko des Überfahrens und des Quetschens wahrscheinlich ganz simpel und kostengünstig mit einer Sicherheitsschaltmatte lösen - dann brauchst du auch keinen Zustimmtaster. Das bedeutet, der Bediener steht zum Verfahren an einer zugewiesenen Stelle auf der Matte, verlässt er diese bleibt die Anlage stehen. Allerdings muss man sich dann schon noch anschauen, ob auch jemand außer dem Bediener selbst Zugang zur Gefahrenstelle hat und ob die Gefahrenstelle vom Bediener vollständig eingesehen werden kann, um Verletzungen anderer Beteiligter auszuschließen.

LG


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2021)

Wir würden sogar SLS "mechanisch" Lösen -> Der Motor + Getriebe ist so ausgelegt, dass er maximal eine Geschwindigkeit von < 250mm/s fahren kann. (Oder was auch immer nötig ist). 

Matte ist ein Problem - lässt die Umgebung nicht zu. Daher Dreistufiger Zustimmtaster + Taste für Richtungswahl. 
Das ganze ist auch so gestaltet, dass der Bediener an dieser Position verbleiben muss (ähnliches Ziel wie mit der Matte).


----------



## Milli2319 (6 August 2021)

Rein mechanisch würd ich‘s nicht machen, da hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl - kanns aber nicht begründen 
Steht der Bediener im Gefahrenbereich oder können Unbeteiligte verletzt werden? Wenn ja - wie von Larry vorgeschlagen Safety Bumper verwenden - alternativ gingen auch mitfahrende Sicherheitslichtgitter. Mit den Bereichssensoren habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. Seilzugsicherheitsschalter haben wir bei ähnlichen Anlagen auch schon verwendet, vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit? Hängt eben stark vom Aufbau ab…


----------



## s_kraut (6 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das war flott  Danke Larry.
> 
> Ja der Vergleich mit dem Hallenkran klingt gut. Wobei hier gibt es ja den "Kranführerschein" wo die Person dann weiß was sie tun muss.
> Gut bei uns wird geschult. Dann in diesem Fall wird das explizit geschult und dokumentiert.
> ...


Vermutlich schlägt jetzt wieder meine persönliche Aversion durch, gegen alles und jeden zu sein der oder das versucht, Probleme allein mit Not-Halt-Tastern lösen zu wollen; aber sag mal kann jemand der gerade von deinem Gerät überfahren wird noch zum Not-Halt-Taster eilen und den auslösen?
Larry erwähnte Prallleisten, das klingt gleich viel besser. Reißleine oder Lichtschranke..klingt das nicht besser?


Matze001 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der räumlichen Gegebenheiten kann der Bediener aber die Bewegung nur auslösen, wenn er auch den Fahrweg einsieht - somit fährt er damit dann jemand anders recht bewusst an.


Kann der Fahrer rechtzeitig anhalten, wenn jemand plötzlich den Gefahrenbereich betritt? Und wie schnell bist du unterwegs, kann der Andere ausweichen?
Das macht auch noch einen Unterschied, ob jemand angefahren wird oder komplett überrollt wird (ISO 13849 ist da recht konservativ, man kann auch die IEC 62061 heranziehen, die sieht es etwas feingranularer, was die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit und Aufenthaltsdauer im Gefahrenbereich und Möglichkeit zum Erkennen und Ausweichen angeht).

Und weiß man, dass da ein Gefahrenbereich ist?
Vor dem Betreten des Gefahrenbereichs könnte man mit optischen und akustischen Signalen warnen, ähnlich wie bei sich bewegenden Baumaschinen, Lieferfahrzeugen, Hebebühnen, Staplern.

Gruß Krauti


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2021)

Okay dann räumen wir mal auf.

Mechanisch lösen: Motor + Getriebe + Antriebsstrang so auslegen, dass es gar nicht schneller geht als das was wir dürfen.
Sprich: Motor bei voller Drehzahl = Immer noch Safe.

Not-Halt: Das ist halt das was da ist - und er ist quasi wie eine Prallleiste montiert. Wenn ich überfahren werden würde, wäre mein erster Kontakt mit dem Not-Halt-Taster und dann erst mit dem Rest der Konstruktion - habe es nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. 
Wir werden sicher deutlich unter 250mm/s bleiben -> Somit hätte jemand im Gefahrenbereich genug Zeit weg zu gehen oder Not-Halt zu drücken.
Eine Leiste geht leider nicht, da es die Form nicht zulässt. Scanner und Lichtgitter müsste man prüfen.

Der Verfahrbereich ist als Gefahrenbereich erkennbar. Aktuell liegt der Stoppweg bei 3cm + Reaktionszeit. 
Jemand der in den Gefahrenbereich läuft muss am Bediener vorbei, somit kann er reagieren bevor jemand in den Bereich eintritt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2021)

Hallo Marcel,
250mm/s sind immerhin noch 15m/min, das finde 
ich immer noch ganz schön flott. Wieviel willst du den da
runter bleiben?


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2021)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Rein mechanisch würd ich‘s nicht machen, da hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl - kanns aber nicht begründen


Ein rein mechanisches SLS ist jedem elektrischen SLS deutlich überlegen.
Wenn etwas mechanisch gar nicht schneller kann, muss ich nix elektrisch begrenzen.

@Matze001 
Wenn wir solche Themen bei unseren eigenen Maschinen / Anlagen haben, holen wir die Berufsgenossenschaft und diskutieren das Problem.
Wenn du das Thema gut aufbereitest, etwas Normenrecherche und Lösungsansätze vorlegst, findest sich da meist sehr schnell eine gangbare Lösung. Die gefundene Lösung dokumentieren wir und lassen es uns von der BG bestätigtigen. Die ganze Doku kommt dann in die Gefährdungsbeurteilung.
Du kannst auch einen externen Sachverständigen (z.B. TÜV Süd) beauftragen. Wenn man gute Vorarbeitet leistet, kostet sowas ca. 1500€.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2021)

Ich hab die 250mm/s aus der Roboternorm im Kopf gehabt.

Unser Plan ist es aktuell für die 2m Verfahrweg ca. 20 Sekunden zu brauchen - also 100mm/s

Der Beitrag von Blockmove ist auch gut. Werde ich mal ins Auge fassen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal an Alle!


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 August 2021)

Wir holen uns für ähnliche Fälle gerne die Dekra ins Haus ... den Satz von denen kenne ich allerdings nicht ...

Ganz grundsätzlich hört sich das für mich aber gar nicht so schlecht an :
- Gefahrenbereich ist erkennbar
- Bediener sieht den Bereich voll ein
- sehr langsame Geschwindigkeit
- im Falle der Fälle ein Not-Stop
- Anhalteweg gering


----------



## s_kraut (6 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wir holen uns für ähnliche Fälle gerne die Dekra ins Haus ... den Satz von denen kenne ich allerdings nicht ...
> 
> Ganz grundsätzlich hört sich das für mich aber gar nicht so schlecht an :
> - Gefahrenbereich ist erkennbar
> ...


+Bediener hängt aktiv am Zustimmtaster
+Fahrt auf Schiene - Gefahrenbereich ist nicht nur erkennbar sondern i.A. bekannt 

(kenne da andere Anwendungen von Schienenfahrzeugen, die sogar Laien zugängig sind, schneller unterwegs sind und wesentlich schlechter in den og. Eigenschaften abschneiden - im gesellschaftlichen Konsens allgemein akzeptiert)


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2021)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass von der BG vielleicht noch was kommt mit Warnschildern, Rundumleuchte, akustischer Hinweis, Bodenmarkierung und / oder Bereich absperren mit Absperrbändern.
Technisch sehen es die Kollegen meist etwas entspannter als wir selber.

@Larry 
Dekra und TÜV kosten ähnlich.
Die Dekra hatten wir auch schon da. Machen auch einen sehr guten Job.
Der „pyschologische“ Effekt der Logos ist bei beiden gut, da gibt es keine nachträgliche Diskussionen.
Beide Organisation haben eigene Fachleute für die Themen ( z.B. Hydraulik, gefährliche Substanzen, …) im Hintergrund.


----------



## winnman (7 August 2021)

Oder gleich mit einem "Zugelassenen" Elektrohubwagen den Transport machen. Spart wahrscheinlich nicht nur Kopfweh sondern auch Kosten.


----------



## maxder2te (7 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Okay dann räumen wir mal auf.
> 
> Mechanisch lösen: Motor + Getriebe + Antriebsstrang so auslegen, dass es gar nicht schneller geht als das was wir dürfen.
> Sprich: Motor bei voller Drehzahl = Immer noch Safe.
> ...


Zieht man Prinzipien aus dem Bereich der Fahrerlosen Transportsysteme hinzu, wurden sich zusätzlich noch zwei Maßnahmen anbieten

1. Blinklicht aufbauen, die
a. 2 Sekunden blinken vor dem Anfahren
b. blinken oder leuchten während das Ding fährt.


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Oder gleich mit einem "Zugelassenen" Elektrohubwagen den Transport machen. Spart wahrscheinlich nicht nur Kopfweh sondern auch Kosten.


Die Idee gab es bei uns auch schon mal ... Und dann gab es danach Diskussionen über "bestimmungsmässigen Gebrauch"


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2021)

Jetzt wird es bunt - aber das ist gut so.

Wir sind nun einen Schritt weiter. Wir benötigen nur noch ca. 1m Verfahrweg, der in 10 Sek zurückgelegt werden soll.
Somit sind wir bei 100mm/s. Das ist prinzipiell schon recht schnell, aber für mein Gefühl noch ok.

Es gibt den Zustimmtaster für die Freigabe der Bewegung, und eine Richtungsvorwahl. Außerdem gibt es einen Not-Halt-Taster
an dieser Bedienstelle. 

Ich würde es in der RBU nun wie folgt argumentieren:

mechanisch reduzierte Geschwindigkeit max. 100mm/s
Nur bewusste Handlung (Zustimmtaster + Taster in bestimmter Reihenfolge)
Nahezu sofortiger Stillstand bei Loslassen des Zustimmtasters (etwa 3cm Anhalteweg) *1
Einsehbarkeit des Fahrbereiches - Abstand zwischen Fahrbereich und Bediener <1,5m


*1 Hier vergleichen wir zur Verschiebung durch Menschenkraft. Wenn die Masse von Menschen in Bewegung gebracht wird,
und dann jemand angfahren wird, stoppt die Konstruktion aufgrund der Trägkeit der Masse langsamer als unsere Lösung.

Das ganze werde ich mal zusammenschreiben und gucken was für ein Ergebnis bei rum kommt.


----------



## s_kraut (7 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich würde es in der RBU nun wie folgt argumentieren:
> 
> mechanisch reduzierte Geschwindigkeit max. 100mm/s
> Nur bewusste Handlung (Zustimmtaster + Taster in bestimmter Reihenfolge)
> ...


Ich würd den Risikograph nach IEC 62061 gern zur Übung mal hier drin machen, wenn du mitmachst und folgende Parameter nennst (unter der Annahme dass überhaupt keine technischen oder organisatorischen Schutzmaßnahmen gegeben wären - dann haben wir das zu mindernde Anfangsrisiko). 
Im zweiten Schritt können wir dann deine Maßnahmen bewerten und das verbleibende Restrisiko abschätzen.

1. Schadensausmaß S- was passiert wahrscheinlich?
a) leichte Verletzung (reversibel)-Erste Hilfe: ------------------------------------1 Punkt
b) leichte Verletzung (reversibel)-Medizinische Behandlung erforderlich ------2 Punkte
c) schwere Verletzung (irreversibel)-Verlust Finger o.ä. -------------------------3 Punkte
d) schwere Verletzung (irreversibel)-Verlust Arm, Auge, Tod o.ä. ---------------4 Punkte

2. Häufigkeit der Exposition F (Dauer <10min) - wie oft fährt der Karren?
<1/a-------------------------------------------------------------------------------1 Punkt
>1/a und <1/w--------------------------------------------------------------------2 Punkte
>1/w und <1/d--------------------------------------------------------------------3 Punkte
>1/d und <1/h--------------------------------------------------------------------4 Punkte
>1/h-------------------------------------------------------------------------------5 Punkte

3. Wahrscheinlichkeit des Auftretens W - wie wahrscheinlich ist, dass einer im Weg steht?
vernachlässigbar------------------------------------------------------------------1 Punkt
selten------------------------------------------------------------------------------2 Punkte
möglich----------------------------------------------------------------------------3 Punkte
wahrscheinlich---------------------------------------------------------------------4 Punkte
sehr hoch--------------------------------------------------------------------------5 Punkte

4. Möglichkeit der Begrenzung des Schadens - kann der Betroffene im Fall dass er angefahren wird weg/raus oder die Verschlimmerung stoppen?
wahrscheinlich--------------------------------------------------------------------1 Punkt
möglich----------------------------------------------------------------------------3 Punkte
unmöglich-------------------------------------------------------------------------5 Punkte

Die Punkte 2-4 addiert geben die Klasse K und die Punkte aus 1 ergeben die Schwere der Auswirkung und dann gehts in die Matrix:



dann können wir mal vergleichen was rauskommt 🤠


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2021)

Klar gern.

1. -> 4 Punkte
2. (Was zum Henker ist das für eine Auswahl... ) 4 Punkte wenn ich die Auswahl richtig deute
3. 3 Punkte
4. 3 Punkte

Summe K = 10 Schwere = 4 -> SIL 2

Jetzt mal die Betrachtung mit einer Maßnahme.

Hier gilt ja -> Mechanik > Elektrik > Organisatorische Maßnahmen

Ich nehme mal kurz an, dass wir diesen Anlagenteil so gestalten können das es keine Quetsch- und Scheerstellen mehr gibt. Dann ist das Schlimmste was passieren kann das jemand "weggeschoben" wird. Wenn er dann nicht stolpert und in einen Fleischwolf fällt sollte das keine größeren Auswirkungen haben. 

Wenn das nicht ginge wäre als elektrische Maßnahme möglich: Schlagleiste, Sicherheitslaserscanner, Lichtgitter, etc.

Wenn das nicht ginge -> Zustimmtaster + nur unterwiesene Person (z.B. Schlüsselschalter). 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## s_kraut (7 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Klar gern.
> 
> 1. -> 4 Punkte


ok das ist schlimm.


Matze001 schrieb:


> 2. (Was zum Henker ist das für eine Auswahl... ) 4 Punkte wenn ich die Auswahl richtig deute


ja die Frequenz wie oft das gefahren wird (Jahr=1/a, Woche=1/w, Tag=1/d, Stunde=1/h)
also 4 Punkte für mehrmals täglich aber nicht mehrmals stündlich.

hab ich auch immer Kopfweh, woher soll ich als Planer wissen wie oft der Betreiber das im Endeffekt tun wird....??


Matze001 schrieb:


> 3. 3 Punkte
> 4. 3 Punkte
> 
> Summe K = 10 Schwere = 4 -> SIL 2


Richtig.
für die ISO 13849-Fans: das entspricht PLd


Matze001 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal die Betrachtung mit einer Maßnahme.
> 
> Hier gilt ja -> Mechanik > Elektrik > Organisatorische Maßnahmen


TOP!




Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal kurz an, dass wir diesen Anlagenteil so gestalten können das es keine Quetsch- und Scheerstellen mehr gibt. Dann ist das Schlimmste was passieren kann das jemand "weggeschoben" wird. Wenn er dann nicht stolpert und in einen Fleischwolf fällt sollte das keine größeren Auswirkungen haben.


Das ist typisch, dass durch mechanische Gestaltung das Schadensausmaß drastisch reduziert werden kann. Also schau, dass der Designer das gut macht  

An der Stelle noch ein SORRY: ich vorher vergessen genauer zu spezifizieren.

Beurteile es so, dass keine Schutzmaßnahmen der funktionalen Sicherheit dabei sind. Mechanische Schutzmaßnahmen bitte schon *vorab *einbeziehen! Ich ging davon aus, wir besprechen nur die funktionale Sicherheit oder? Bei mir gehts normal ausschließlich um Funktionale Sicherheit - ehrlich gesagt habe ich zu wenig Einblick wie die Mechaniker ihre Maßnahmen beurteilen.

Weder die ISO 13849 noch die IEC 62061 beurteilen mechanische Risikominderung......IEC61511 kann das ein Stück weit in der Prozesstechnik, da bin ich dabei aber so Bahnanwendungen oder Förderfahrzeuge kenn ich mich nicht so aus.

Also bleiben wir beim Maschinenbau:
Wenn durch das Wegschieben keine Sekundärgefährdung ausgelöst wird, dann kannst du von mir aus an der Stelle aufhören mit Schaltungstechnik. Das ist dann eher nice to have...

Und auch was *hinterher *Organisatorische Schutzmaßnahmen angeht, wird es bei den Normen der funktionalen Sicherheit schnell dünn. Dazu weiter unten noch was.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das mit dem Fleischwolf neben dran ein Spass war?!

Grad mal gegoogelt
Tödlicher Unfall Schlachthof
 sowas passiert schrecklich oft, dass da Mitarbeiter reinfallen. Auch ohne Schieben..


Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht ginge wäre als elektrische Maßnahme möglich: Schlagleiste, Sicherheitslaserscanner, Lichtgitter, etc.


Genau, in SIL 2 / PLd mit Wirkung des Fahrantriebs.


Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht ginge -> Zustimmtaster + nur unterwiesene Person (z.B. Schlüsselschalter).
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


@Zustimmtaster:
Wenn sonst nichts geht, aber irgendwas gehen muss ....ich stand als Student auch nur mit einem Zustimmtaster bewaffnet neben einem Roboter ohne Schutzzaun zum Teachen. Mit Knowhow passiert nichts - aber fühlt sich komisch an. Da gab es einen Knebelschalter für sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit (gefühlt wenige cm/s, müsste ich im Dachboden wühlen und nachlesen).

@Schlüsselschalter: ich tu mir da immer recht schwer das zu beurteilen Schlüsselschalter und Betriebsarten.. Ist ja ein Grenzbereich zwischen Technischer Schutzmaßnahme in der Funktionalen Sicherheit und Organisatorische Schutzmaßnahme. Und bevor die Diskussion losgeht, welchen SIL/PL der Schlüsselschalter hat (immer wieder gern), braucht der Betreiber ein Prozedere wie er den Schlüssel verwaltet.


----------



## marscho (8 August 2021)

Zum grundsätzlichen wurde ja bereits genügend geschrieben und prinzipiell hört sich das auch ganz gut an. Ich will nur zwei Punkte zur Information mal aufgreifen.


s_kraut schrieb:


> @Zustimmtaster:
> Wenn sonst nichts geht, aber irgendwas gehen muss ....ich stand als Student auch nur mit einem Zustimmtaster bewaffnet neben einem Roboter ohne Schutzzaun zum Teachen. Mit Knowhow passiert nichts - aber fühlt sich komisch an. Da gab es einen Knebelschalter für sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit (gefühlt wenige cm/s, müsste ich im Dachboden wühlen und nachlesen).



Die Geschwindigkeit werden vermutlich ca. 250mm/s gewesen sein. Kommt aus DIN EN ISO 10218-1, 5.6.2 (kurzes Zitat):


> Betrieb mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit
> Beim Betrieb mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit darf die Geschwindigkeit des Werkzeugarbeitspunktes (TCP) 250mm/s nicht überschreiten. [...]


Wie oben geschrieben ist das abhängig vom Werkzeugarbeitspunkt - die richtige geometrische Definition der Bewegungsräume und der Werkzeuge können hier also relevant sein.

Und nun sag ich dir was: In 5.7.4 gibt es auch noch die Betriebsart "Manuell mit hoher Geschwindigkeit" (wieder ein kurzes Zitat):


> Ist diese Betriebsart vorgesehen, können Geschwindigkeiten über 250mm/s erreicht werden. Diese Betriebsart wird ausschließlich zur Programmverifizierung angewendet.


Zur Klarstellung: *Das Ganze gilt bei offenem Bereich mit voller Geschwindigkeit.* Da frage ich manchmal schon, warum man bei anderen Dingen geistige Verrenkungen ausführen muss, um überhaupt 250mm/s begründen zu können, auch wenn man zu 95% mit Stoßgefahr rechnet (eine Quetschgefahr vllt nur einen kurzen Moment beim Verfahren besteht, etwa wenn in feststehende Anlagenteile eingefahren wird). Und hier habe ich nach Norm ganz offiziell die Möglichkeit, mit 100% zu fahren.

Dann bestellt der Kunde als Option die Betriebsart beim Roboterhersteller des Vertrauens und wundert sich, warum man bei der Umsetzung dann leichte Bauchschmerzen bekommt.

Für Interessierte gibt's hier etwa auch die DGUV-Information 209-074 "Industrieroboter": https://publikationen.dguv.de/regel...und-fertigungsautomation/270/industrieroboter

Insbesondere Seite 28...



s_kraut schrieb:


> @Schlüsselschalter: ich tu mir da immer recht schwer das zu beurteilen Schlüsselschalter und Betriebsarten.. Ist ja ein Grenzbereich zwischen Technischer Schutzmaßnahme in der Funktionalen Sicherheit und Organisatorische Schutzmaßnahme. Und bevor die Diskussion losgeht, welchen SIL/PL der Schlüsselschalter hat (immer wieder gern), braucht der Betreiber ein Prozedere wie er den Schlüssel verwaltet.


Ich war mir sicher, was von der BG hier zu haben, finds aber gerade nicht. Allerdings gibt es z.B. hier einen Artikel von Herrn Kramer-Wolf, (heute leider leicht andere Branche, war ein hervorragender Dozent auf Anwendertreffs oder ähnlichem), warum der Betriebsartenwahlschalter nicht in eine klassische Kategorie nach 13849 (oder wonach sonst) eingeordnet werden kann und (auch meiner Meinung nach) in den allermeisten Fällen auch gar nicht muss. Muss man natürlich dennoch betrachten/beurteilen!


----------



## stevenn (9 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich hab die 250mm/s aus der Roboternorm im Kopf gehabt.


ich arbeite nicht intensiv mit Roboternormen, aber ich hab da mal 33 mm/s rausgezogen. 250 mm/s sagen mir bei Roboternormen nichts. kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## stevenn (9 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein rein mechanisches SLS ist jedem elektrischen SLS deutlich überlegen.
> Wenn etwas mechanisch gar nicht schneller kann, muss ich nix elektrisch begrenzen.


aber nicht vergessen, dass wenn ein Umrichter verwendet werden sollte, dieser auch trippen kann und der Motor kann "kurzzeitig" schon mehr. WEnn ein Umrichter verwendet wird, kommt man meiner Ansicht nach nicht an SLS vorbei.


----------



## winnman (9 August 2021)

In diesem Fall ev. schon. Wenn der Antrieb mechanisch bei 50 Hz die "Sichere Geschwindigkeit" (wo immer die hier dann liegen mag)  nicht überschreitet und der FU nur zum Beschleunigen/Bremsen benötigt wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ev. schon. Wenn der Antrieb mechanisch bei 50 Hz die "Sichere Geschwindigkeit" (wo immer die hier dann liegen mag)  nicht überschreitet und der FU nur zum Beschleunigen/Bremsen benötigt wird.


Bei einen FU kann man schnell mal 100Hz einstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei einen FU kann man schnell mal 100Hz einstellen.


Wir haben das Thema mal am Beispiel von einem Siemens G120 angeschaut.
Schnell stellst du da im Normalfall gar nix ein  
Normalerweise arbeitet man da mit Festsollwerten und hat 50Hz max. Frequenz eingestellt.
Bislang hat bei mir noch nie ein Sicherheitsexperte SLS gefordert wenn die Mechanik gepasst hat.
Einzige Forderung war, dass die FU-Parameter nicht von aussen (Poti, Panel) verstellt werden dürfen und die Werte im Schaltplan dokumentiert werden müssen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben das Thema mal am Beispiel von einem Siemens G120 angeschaut.
> Schnell stellst du da im Normalfall gar nix ein
> Normalerweise arbeitet man da mit Festsollwerten und hat 50Hz max. Frequenz eingestellt.
> Bislang hat bei mir noch nie ein Sicherheitsexperte SLS gefordert wenn die Mechanik gepasst hat.
> Einzige Forderung war, dass die FU-Parameter nicht von aussen (Poti, Panel) verstellt werden dürfen und die Werte im Schaltplan dokumentiert werden müssen.


Kann man das wirklich so sehen, ich habe gerade so einen Fall 
wo ich SLS projektiere, ist allerdings ein Servo. Sollte aber kein
Unterschied machen.


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben das Thema mal am Beispiel von einem Siemens G120 angeschaut.
> Schnell stellst du da im Normalfall gar nix ein
> Normalerweise arbeitet man da mit Festsollwerten und hat 50Hz max. Frequenz eingestellt.
> Bislang hat bei mir noch nie ein Sicherheitsexperte SLS gefordert wenn die Mechanik gepasst hat.
> Einzige Forderung war, dass die FU-Parameter nicht von aussen (Poti, Panel) verstellt werden dürfen und die Werte im Schaltplan dokumentiert werden müssen.


 
Weil uns der G120 viel zu viel Parameter hat, haben wir Danfoss FC302 im Einsatz.

Da kann man am FU ein fMAX einstellen, was der FU maximal rausgeben darf.

Und es gibt noch die Sollwertskalierung, die das Eingangssignal 0..100% in Hz umrechnet, z.B. 100% = 50Hz und fMax = 49,8Hz, dann kommt bei Soll 100% trotzdem nur 49,8Hz raus. Damit muss sich der Betreiber beim Optimieren immerhin tiefergehend mit dem Handbuch beschäftigen und kann nicht aus Versehen viel kaputt machen.

Es wird bei IBN ein Backup von den Settings mit Zeitstempel archiviert zur Nachweisführung.

Der FU hat ein elektronisches Logbuch aktiv, wann zuletzt welcher Parameter wie geändert wurde.

Für Applikationen in der die Aktualgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich als kritisch betrachtet wird, kommt als Zusatzschutz immer eine Drehzahlmessung mit -Überwachung dran. Das gibts z.B. von P&F KFU als Hardwarebaustein in SIL2 oder die SPS kriegt den Job.


----------



## Matze001 (9 August 2021)

1 -> 4



s_kraut schrieb:


> ok das ist schlimm.


Wieso? Ich bekomme bei 90% meiner Beurteilungen dieses Ergebnis. Wenn ich z.B. eine Greifkraft > 150N habe kann es den Finger brechen -> 4.


s_kraut schrieb:


> ja die Frequenz wie oft das gefahren wird (Jahr=1/a, Woche=1/w, Tag=1/d, Stunde=1/h)
> also 4 Punkte für mehrmals täglich aber nicht mehrmals stündlich.
> 
> hab ich auch immer Kopfweh, woher soll ich als Planer wissen wie oft der Betreiber das im Endeffekt tun wird....??


Also 5 ... dann kommen wir halt in PLe


s_kraut schrieb:


> Richtig.
> für die ISO 13849-Fans: das entspricht PLd
> 
> TOP!
> ...


Ich beurteile für die Doku immer ohne mechanische Maßnahmen 


s_kraut schrieb:


> Weder die ISO 13849 noch die IEC 62061 beurteilen mechanische Risikominderung......IEC61511 kann das ein Stück weit in der Prozesstechnik, da bin ich dabei aber so Bahnanwendungen oder Förderfahrzeuge kenn ich mich nicht so aus.
> 
> Also bleiben wir beim Maschinenbau:
> Wenn durch das Wegschieben keine Sekundärgefährdung ausgelöst wird, dann kannst du von mir aus an der Stelle aufhören mit Schaltungstechnik. Das ist dann eher nice to have...
> ...


Natürlich - Kenne keine CNC-Bude die einen Fleischwolf (offen) betreibt... 


s_kraut schrieb:


> Grad mal gegoogelt
> Tödlicher Unfall Schlachthof
> sowas passiert schrecklich oft, dass da Mitarbeiter reinfallen. Auch ohne Schieben..
> 
> ...


Das mache ich jeden Tag... Ich stehe regelmäßig am Herd oder am Mixer in der Küche und wundere mich warum ich so viel absichern muss, und hier überall rein greifen kann... 


s_kraut schrieb:


> @Schlüsselschalter: ich tu mir da immer recht schwer das zu beurteilen Schlüsselschalter und Betriebsarten.. Ist ja ein Grenzbereich zwischen Technischer Schutzmaßnahme in der Funktionalen Sicherheit und Organisatorische Schutzmaßnahme. Und bevor die Diskussion losgeht, welchen SIL/PL der Schlüsselschalter hat (immer wieder gern), braucht der Betreiber ein Prozedere wie er den Schlüssel verwaltet.


Schlüsselschalter sind immer doof. Dient nur zur Eingrenzung der Personen die eine Funktion nutzen können.
Meist bleibt der Schlüssel aber stecken.


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2021)

Man muss beim Thema Sicherheit auch mal die Kirche im dorf lassen und nicht über's Ziel rausschiessen.
Wenn die Mechanik richtig ausgelegt ist und der Umrichter einigermassen passt, dann packt er schon mal gar keine 100 Hz.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist da ohne zig andere Parameter anzupassen bei ca. 85Hz Schluss.


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> 1 -> 4
> 
> 
> Wieso? Ich bekomme bei 90% meiner Beurteilungen dieses Ergebnis. Wenn ich z.B. eine Greifkraft > 150N habe kann es den Finger brechen -> 4.


4 ist das schlimmste Schadensausmaß im Maschinenbau:
a) leichte Verletzung (reversibel)-Erste Hilfe: ------------------------------------1 Punkt
b) leichte Verletzung (reversibel)-Medizinische Behandlung erforderlich ------2 Punkte
c) schwere Verletzung (irreversibel)-Verlust Finger o.ä. -------------------------3 Punkte
d) schwere Verletzung (irreversibel)-Verlust Arm, Auge, Tod o.ä. ---------------4 Punkte



Matze001 schrieb:


> Also 5 ... dann kommen wir halt in PLe
> 
> Ich beurteile für die Doku immer ohne mechanische Maßnahmen


wenn du ohne mechanische Maßnahmen kalkulierst, kommst du wahrscheinlich öfters auf PLd/e


Matze001 schrieb:


> Natürlich - Kenne keine CNC-Bude die einen Fleischwolf (offen) betreibt...


ich auch nicht  aber wenn du mal googelst dann schaffen die Jungs es auch ohne Hilfe sich zu zerstören.

Ein Bekannter vom TÜV darf gerade als Gutachter helfen zu ermitteln, ob es menschliches Versagen oder Konstruktionsfehler oder sonst was war, da hat ein Mitarbeiter es geschafft, sich in eine Entborstungsanlage einziehen zu lassen; 9min Todeskampf lt. Gerichtsmediziner. Darwin-Award. ..sowas ist Schadensklasse 4 und nicht ein gebrochener Finger.


Matze001 schrieb:


> Das mache ich jeden Tag... Ich stehe regelmäßig am Herd oder am Mixer in der Küche und wundere mich warum ich so viel absichern muss, und hier überall rein greifen kann...
> 
> Schlüsselschalter sind immer doof. Dient nur zur Eingrenzung der Personen die eine Funktion nutzen können.
> Meist bleibt der Schlüssel aber stecken.


ja das ist es halt. Wir diskutieren hier rum ob der Schlüsselschalter einkanalig sein darf oder ob es ein RFID Chip braucht ..... und dann steckt das Ding halt einfach immer drin


----------



## stevenn (10 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man muss beim Thema Sicherheit auch mal die Kirche im dorf lassen und nicht über's Ziel rausschiessen.
> Wenn die Mechanik richtig ausgelegt ist und der Umrichter einigermassen passt, dann packt er schon mal gar keine 100 Hz.
> Erfahrungsgemäß ist da ohne zig andere Parameter anzupassen bei ca. 85Hz Schluss.


du weißt, ich bin eigentlich so gut wie immer deiner Meinung. aber dann erkläre mir doch mal warum es SLS dann gibt? Klar kann ich das (ohne PL) im Umrichter alles einstellen, aber sicher wird das nicht überwacht. deswegen gibt es ja SLS.
Frag doch auch mal bei einem Motorhersteller nach, wie weit dieser über Nenndrehzahl kann. Meine Erfahrungswerte sind 50-100% höhere Drehzahl.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2021)

ich sehe sogar 150% als möglich an. 
Kein Antrieb ist auf den Punkt Dimensioniert.


----------



## stevenn (10 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich sehe sogar 150% als möglich an.
> Kein Antrieb ist auf den Punkt Dimensioniert.


Ganz genau. meine Werte waren direkt von Antriebsherstellern. die meisten lagen zwischen 50-100% einige waren aber auch drüber.


----------



## marscho (10 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich sehe sogar 150% als möglich an.
> Kein Antrieb ist auf den Punkt Dimensioniert.





stevenn schrieb:


> Ganz genau. meine Werte waren direkt von Antriebsherstellern. die meisten lagen zwischen 50-100% einige waren aber auch drüber.


In der Richtung sehe ich das prinzipiell auch.
Der Einfachkeit halber habe ich das in der Vergangenheit wie folgt gehandhabt:

Antrieb am Umrichter, bei dem die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung Sicherheitsrelevanz besitzt? --> Fein, "richtiges" SLS, da gibt's eigentlich erst einmal nix anderes.
Dennoch ohne "richtiges" SLS? Fein, kann man machen, muss man aber schon genau schauen:
Servo mit Umrichter: Lasse ich mich in aller Regel nicht drauf ein. Ich habe hier schon SLS für Antriebe umsetzen lassen, die für SLS eigentlich bei 250mm/s gelegen haben. Der Asynchronmotor für diese Anwendung wurde mit 50mm/s gefahren (Nenndrehzahl), dann kam ein Servo, der bei 10% auf die gleiche Geschwindigkeit kam...
Asynchron direkt am Netz: Fein, ist einfach über Nenndrehzahl/Getriebe. Nachweis über Berechnung/Messung.
Asynchron am Umrichter: Potenziell möglich, aber das Verhältnis "Hochgerechnete Drehzahl bei SLS-Grenzwert / Nenndrehzahl des Antriebs" sollte mind. bei Faktor 3 liegen (300%). Ich hatte schon Antriebe (zugegeben keine von der Stange und wohl auch kein bekannter Name beim Umrichter), die 200% Nenndrehzahl am Umrichter geschafft haben - ohne das man davon was gemerkt hätte. Nachweis über Aufzeichnung mit Nenndrehzahl, Messung sowie Plausibilisierung anhand Datenblatt, dass der Antrieb bei der hochgerechneten Drehzahl am Grenzwert keinen Drehmoment mehr bringen kann.
Zur Kombination mit anderen Maßnahmen (insbesondere 3) kann man unter Umständen "Fehlererkennung durch den Prozess" annehmen. Wenn der Antrieb ein Gut so schnell bewegt, dass es dadurch bei Überschreiten des SLS-Grenzwertes zu Ausschuss kommt, kann man das schon annehmen. Das muss natürlich nicht zu 100% Ausschuss führen, man sollte aber sehr wohl davon ausgehen, dass das in der Produktion schnell auffällt. Reicht allerdings für mich nicht alleine.

Beispiel zur Fehlererkennung durch den Prozess: Wir haben Anlagen mit recht empfindlichen Transportgütern. Ein zu starkes Rucken am Antrieb würde unweigerlich zu Produktdefekten führen. Zudem würde dann auch nur bei einem defekten Teil auf dem Wagen in der Regel der komplette Wagen zurückgeführt (macht oft keine Sinn, da das dann manuell abgeräumt werden müsste).


----------



## s_kraut (11 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich sehe sogar 150% als möglich an.
> Kein Antrieb ist auf den Punkt Dimensioniert.


Wir betreiben normalerweise Motoren bei 50Hz, auf dem Typenschild steht aber drauf, dass sie bis zu 100Hz können.
Unsere 100% sind dann 50% dessen was der Motor könnte.

Andersrum, angenommen ich verwende einen Motor am FU, der auf dem Typenschild 50Hz Nennfrequenz hat, dann heisst das nicht, dass der physikalisch nicht (wenigstens zwischenzeitlich) schneller kann.
Er ist arbeitet dann außerhalb der Sezifikation und vielleicht löst sich die Wicklung auf oder die Lager fressen früher oder später. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung übers Motortypenschild geht mE. eher wenig gut. Bzw. nur dann, wenn er direkt am Netz betrieben wird und nicht mehr als die Nennfrequenz kriegen kann.

Ansonsten am FU begrenzen (ob sicher oder nicht sicher kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an) und ggf. eine Messung+Überwachung draufsatteln, die bei z.B. 105% zulässiger Drehzahl abschaltet.


----------



## Matze001 (11 August 2021)

Blöde Frage eines unwissenden. Kann ich nicht beim FU in den Safety-Parametern eine maximale Frequenz sicher vorgeben?
(Also ich meine jetzt nicht SLS, sondern einfach nach dem Motto max. 50Hz alles darüber wird sicherheitstechnisch nicht zugelassen,
egal was der nicht sichere Teil sagt).

Bisher war es noch kein Thema für mich, deshalb habe ich keine Ahnung.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## s_kraut (11 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage eines unwissenden. Kann ich nicht beim FU in den Safety-Parametern eine maximale Frequenz sicher vorgeben?
> (Also ich meine jetzt nicht SLS, sondern einfach nach dem Motto max. 50Hz alles darüber wird sicherheitstechnisch nicht zugelassen,
> egal was der nicht sichere Teil sagt).
> 
> ...


Kann sein dass manche das können.
Viele können aber nur STO und nicht SLS..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2021)

Kollegen nutzen da Schneider, da muss man
wenn man an die Sicherheitsparameter will Hardware
Klemmen belegen. Das machen die dann auch und
nehmen diese Brücken nach der IBN wieder raus.


----------

